
States need devs who know 50y/o computer language to process unemployment claims - roxanneonhacker
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/08/business/coronavirus-cobol-programmers-new-jersey-trnd/index.html
======
PaulHoule
C is a 48 yr old language and is probably more unsatisfactory than COBOL so
far as security is concerned. (e.g. build that kind of system in C and watch
crooks cut themselves checks)

